# keyless entry not working



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

My wife told me the other day her keyless entry quit working on our 04 touareg. The remotes still work but only at close range (I just read the sticky about this) but when you grab the handle and the door is locked it doesnt unlock any more. Also when the car is unlocked and you shut the door and press the black button on the handle the car does not lock anymore. I really liked that feature and had just showed it to her and then she tells me it quit working. I would rather not take it to the dealer if I can fix it myself. I looked in the settings and didnt see anything and didnt know if anyone has heard of this before. any thoughts?


----------



## larryV (Apr 5, 2001)

travis017 said:


> My wife told me the other day her keyless entry quit working on our 04 touareg. The remotes still work but only at close range (I just read the sticky about this) but when you grab the handle and the door is locked it doesnt unlock any more. Also when the car is unlocked and you shut the door and press the black button on the handle the car does not lock anymore. I really liked that feature and had just showed it to her and then she tells me it quit working. I would rather not take it to the dealer if I can fix it myself. I looked in the settings and didnt see anything and didnt know if anyone has heard of this before. any thoughts?


Maybe unplug the battery to "reset" the system? Or check the batteries on the key fob itself, maybe it's low on juice and range is compromised?

Our '11 GTI had keyless entry issues last month also, and we had no way of starting the car since there was no physical ignition key slot. I unplugged the battery and that did the trick, then took it to the dealer fearing it would happen again. They ended up replacing some electronic doo-dad transmitter in the steering column that was part of the KESSY system, though I suspect this system is different from the one in your '04 Touareg.


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)

travis017 said:


> My wife told me the other day her keyless entry quit working on our 04 touareg. The remotes still work but only at close range (I just read the sticky about this) but when you grab the handle and the door is locked it doesnt unlock any more. Also when the car is unlocked and you shut the door and press the black button on the handle the car does not lock anymore. I really liked that feature and had just showed it to her and then she tells me it quit working. I would rather not take it to the dealer if I can fix it myself. I looked in the settings and didnt see anything and didnt know if anyone has heard of this before. any thoughts?


Hopefully you have an extended warranty. sounds to me like a kessey mod. Mine did the same thing about a month ago. It killed the battery at the same time.


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

no extended warranty that i know of since we bought it used. The battery's in the key fobs arent that old and the battery in the car i just replaced. I may try to replace the batterys in the key fobs again but its not the buttons on the remote its the sensors in the door handles that are not working. I know they have to talk to each other so the car knows that the key fob is near but i think its related to the car and not the key


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)

travis017 said:


> My wife told me the other day her keyless entry quit working on our 04 touareg. The remotes still work but only at close range (I just read the sticky about this) but when you grab the handle and the door is locked it doesnt unlock any more. Also when the car is unlocked and you shut the door and press the black button on the handle the car does not lock anymore. I really liked that feature and had just showed it to her and then she tells me it quit working. I would rather not take it to the dealer if I can fix it myself. I looked in the settings and didnt see anything and didnt know if anyone has heard of this before. any thoughts?


I'm sure you already checked the convience options to make sure it didn't just get turned off some how. Mine did the same thing. The car will tell you when the batteries in the remote are low and need to be replaced. I can almost bet if its not shut off in the menu, its the kessey modual.


----------



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

*kessy module is the likely culprit*

My 2004 is doing the same thing, but intermittently. I have a VCDS(aka VagCom) code reader and it turned up faults on multiple doors. If it were one door, the problem may have been with the Kessy antenna in the door, but multiples usually means the module.

So I cleared the codes. Neither the keyless entry nor the black door lock buttons worked after clearing and the codes came right back. But the next day the Kessy was back in business, go figure. Has worked all week, but I'm sure it will fail again soon. My extended warrantee appears to cover it, but I'm expecting that I will have to do battle with the claims prevention department at the insurer.

Don't bother with key fob batteries, since it's not the issue. If your main battery voltage drops, you will get a "shutting off electrical consumers" message. See what your voltage is with ignition on but car not running. Should be just above 12 volts and while running, about 14 volts. If so, your battery and alternator are OK.


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

i was afraid that was what i was going to hear. I cant even imagine what this will cost for the dealer to repair. Im wondering how involved it is to replace and how much the part is. I may just learn to live without it.


----------



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

*Kessy cost*

I've seen posts quoting in the $500 to $1000 range from dealers, and someone was able to get a electronics wizard to replace a couple of $3 radio shack mosfet transistors. I don't know if you can troubleshoot this with a digital VOM or if you need more sophisticated test tools to find the failed parts.

The module is located under the dash near the console. Drop the lower cover to access. I think the actual replacement takes a few minutes, but the new module must be coded to your car and all your keys. I believe this must be done by a dealer or a shop with the VAG diagnostic tool, since it needs the SKC (secret key code) which is not available. The dealer can't even get it. They hook up to VW via internet and the adaptation is performed without disclosing the code. The SKC was available from the previous dealer tool until about 2002-2003, but they switched to a new system.

This is done under the guise of theft protection, but is really a restraint of trade forcing us to go to the dealer or an indy who in turn has been forced to buy the VW diagnostic tool. There is a way to hack into the system and dig it out, but you need to know how to extract the raw coding from the modules, which is beyond most of us. There are training seminars on how to do this hack, but the guy charges a few hundred for the course.

Search the forum(s) for Kessy and you will find all this info. I would shop a few dealers to find the best price.


----------

